# 4Sevens Preon ReVO 1xAAA (XP-E R2) Review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, and more!



## selfbuilt (Sep 23, 2010)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *











*Specifications:*

LED: CREE XP-E R2 Emitter
Six modes of output
Low: 1.5 lumens, 2.8 days
Medium: 19.8 lumens, 5.7 hours
High: 82 lumens, 0.9 hours
Strobe: 2.5 hours
S.O.S.: 2 hours
Beacon: 48 hours
Dimensions: Length: 2.8 in, Diameter: 0.5 in, Weight: 0.46 oz
Power: One AAA battery (included)
Operating Voltage Range: 0.9V~1.5V
Material: Type III, hard-anodized aircraft-grade aluminum
Lens: Optical grade glass lens with anti-reflective coating
Estimated MSRP ~$44
The 4Sevens ReVO is a new member of the Preon family of AAA-based lights. 






The light comes in fairly typical 4Sevens packaging. Inside the thin cardboard case with plastic insert is the light, spare o-ring, small split-ring, Duracell AAA battery, manual and warranty card. 










From left to right: Duracell alkaline AAA, Tiablo E3A, 4GREER WS1, 4Sevens ReVo, Preon 1, Titanium Innovations LuminaTi, Lumapower Avenger GX, Eagletac PN20α, LiteFlux LF2XT, Maratac AAA, JetBeam Jet-u.

*4GREER WS1:* Weight: 25.2g , Length 79.3mm x Width 16.2mm (bezel)
*4Sevens Preon 1*: Weight 15.3g (with keychain clip), Length 75.6mm x Width 14.0mm (bezel)
*4Sevens Preon ReVo:*: Weight: 11.3g , Length 72.7mm (battery installed) x Width 12.9mm
*ITP EOS A3 Upgraded:* Weight: 11.6g (no clip), Length: 69.7 x Width 14.1mm (bezel)
*ITP H01:* Weight: 22.7g, Length 53.7mm x Width 37.2 (max body) or 15.4mm (bezel)
*EagleTac PN20α:* Weight 22.9g (with pocket clip), Length 80.1mm x Width 16.0mm (bezel), 18.6mm (max, around base)
*LiteFlux LF2XT:* Weight: 21.2g (with pocket clip). Length 81.2mm x Width 14.9mm (bezel widest portion)
*Lumapower Avenger GX:* Weight: 22.9g (with Clicky switch), 22.0g (with twisty switch), Length 93.8mm (with clicky switch) or 86.7mm (with twisty switch) x Width 15.2mm (bezel widest portion)
*Maratac 1xAAA:* Weight: 10.9g , Length: 67.5mm x Width: 14.1mm (bezel)
*Tiablo E3A:* Weight: 18.3g, Length 87.5mm x Width 14.8mm (bezel)
*Titanium Innovations IlluminaTi*: Weight 23.5g (with keychain clip), Length 68.8mm x Width 14.0mm (bezel)
*VersaTi:* Weight: 23.2g (no clip), Length: 67.1mm, Width: 14.6mm

The ReVO is one of the smallest 1xAAA lights I’ve seen. oo: Style is reminiscent of the old JetBeam Jet-u.









In keeping with its twisty status, screw threads are anodized for lock-out (i.e. tighten to turn on). 

Light can tailstand (barely ).

Lettering is sharp and clear, in a muted gray-white against the black matte finish (type III hard anodizing). No chips or flaws on my sample. There is some reasonably good knurling on the body, and some fluted ridges on the head, to help with grip. Light can be operated one-handed.









4Sevens went with the XP-E emitter (R2 output bin) for this light, in a fairly deep OP reflector. I think this was a good call (scroll down to the end for a discussion)

And now for the requisite white wall hunting . All lights are on Hi on Sanyo Eneloop AAA, about ~0.5 meter from a white wall. 

_ Sorry for the quality of the white wall beamshots – I’ve recently moved, and haven’t had a chance to set up a proper beamshot closet yet. What you are looking at below is recently primed drywall_. 


















As you can see, the ReVO has a more “typical” beam profile for a 1xAAA light (i.e. not as wide a spillbeam as the Preon 1). The hotspot is broad and diffuse, with a smooth transition from spot to spill.

*User Interface*

Turn on the ReVO by fully tightening the bezel. The light is off when the bezel is loosened.

Light comes on in Lo output to start. To select a different level, turn the ReVO off and then back on again within 1 second. This will advance to the next level of constant output in the following sequence: Lo -> Med -> Hi.

If the light is left off for ~2 secs or longer, it will revert back to Lo.

Like the others in the Preon series, the ReVO has 3 special output modes (Strobe, SOS, and Beacon). To access these modes, ensure the ReVO has been off for at least 2 seconds, then quickly switch through two full 'cycles' of the regular outputs. The two full cycles must be completed within 2 seconds, as follows:

Low -> Medium -> High -> Low -> Medium -> High -> Special Outputs

Once in the Special Outputs, you cycle through them with the regular twist off-on in the following sequence:

Strobe -> S.O.S. -> Beacon

After Beacon mode, the output automatically reverts back to regular Lo. You would need to the 7-twist switching to get back to Strobe.

Note that the SOS and Beacon modes are a little unusual. The SOS keeps the light on in Lo at all times, and “jumps” up in output to Max for the flashes. The Beacon mode flashes 5 times in increasing output, then stays in constant output on Lo with a single flash every 10 secs.

Note also that the ReVO has a “smart” Hi mode that steps down ~20% in output after a few minutes (to extend runtime). 

*PWM and Strobe*

I couldn’t detect any signs of PWM on the Lo/Med modes. 






Strobe freq measured at 8.8 Hz.

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*











*Output/Runtime Comparison:*
























Note the step-down that occur ~3mins into the Hi runs.

*Potential Issues*

Head twist designs always have the potential to be “battery crushers.” However, the ReVO seems to have some sort of flexible negative terminal pole. Not sure how it works, but I note that it rattles if you don’t have a battery installed.

The time allowed for entering the Special modes is bit short (i.e. 2 secs for 7 On twists). Also, if you miss the mode you want, you have to start all over again, as you automatically exit back to regular modes after Beacon mode.

The SOS and beacon modes are unusual, with constant Lo output instead of shutting off between flashes.

Light cannot take 10440 Li-ion.

There is ~20% step-down in output that occurs ~3 mins into the Hi mode runs, as 4Sevens reports for this light.

Tailstanding is a bit iffy (i.e. wobbles easily).

*Preliminary Observations*

It seems clear to me that emitter output bin alone is a poor predictor of performance in the 1xAA class of lights – both for max output, and output/runtime efficiency. I’ve seen a number of XP-G R5-equipped lights that are no brighter than their earlier XR-E Q4/Q5 counterparts, and runtime efficiencies that are all over the map. Clearly, circuit design is pivotal in this class of flashlight – although I suspect other characteristics of the emitter (e.g. Vf) may also be critical.

The ReVO opts to use a XP-E with a R2 output bin – yet produces among the highest output and best overall output-runtime efficiency for this class of light. Well done! 
The ReVO seems optimized for runtime performance – note the initial drop from Max output to ~80% after 3 mins. The light definitely seems to be current-controlled, given its excellent runtime performance and the lack of PWM. :thumbsup:

The build is excellent for this type of light – one of the smallest multi-mode 1xAAA light I’ve seen (just a hair under my old Jet-u in length and width). Mode switching is smooth, and I was able to do it one-handed (something I always found tricky with the regular Preons). And I like the look of the brass heatsink. 

I also like the simple Lo – Med – Hi interface in regular mode (my preferred sequence). “Special” modes are well hidden. Actually, maybe a little too well hidden – I found it hard to consistently access Strobe. You need to do exactly 7 twists On in under 2 secs. :sweat: Miss your shot either way, over or under, and you have to start over (i.e. you can’t cycle back to it in Special Output modes). That’s a minor nitpick, since I can’t see myself really using these too often, but I would think giving folks 3 or 4 secs would be better.

All said and done, this seems to be an excellent package for those looking for a miniscule 1xAAA for keychain carry.

----

ReVO was supplied by 4Sevens.com for review.


----------



## regulator (Sep 23, 2010)

Great review as always. I was waiting for you to review this light. I think the Revo is an outstanding AAA light with top level efficiency but still plenty of features. 

This is a light with a lot of inovation that is easy to overlook. It kinda sneeks by the radar as yet anothere AAA light. But its performance and construction are in a class of its own. Definately a light to get for the person who likes tiny AAA lights. I love the SS version. I might have to get another if they are offered again since I would hate it if I ever lost mine.

On the other hand, an aluminum version with a lithium Energizer has got to be so light and easy to carry - might need to get one of those.


----------



## bodhran (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been looking foreward to your review on this light. A great job as always. Use mine all the time and with the Energizer Ultimate that was recomended, I'm still on the original battery.


----------



## madmook (Sep 23, 2010)

Man I love those flat runtime lines... but I'll hold out for (hopefully) another SS run.


----------



## GoneTomorrow (Sep 23, 2010)

First let me say hello to everyone. Secondly, I just picked up one of these and love it for a keychain light.


----------



## lilbuj (Sep 23, 2010)

Great review. I am holding out for a Ti version to come out.


----------



## alanjeep (Sep 23, 2010)

This might be some of your issues getting into the special modes. I was having the same problems.
The reply to the quote below is from 4sevens. this is from this thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/293115

Quote:
Originally Posted by *paulr* 

 
_



Nice review, looks like an improvement over the original Preon and Quark Mini. Would be great if they just got rid of those blinky modes altogether

Click to expand...

._

Without the blinky modes, a significant number of customers would not buy them. We did our homework 

You forget the special modes are hidden away. In fact whats special about the Prevo is that once you stay on one of the three levels for 5 seconds or so, you'll never be able to get into the blinky modes without turning it off for 5 seconds. This further hides away the special modes used for special purposes. I've been around the flashlight market for a while and I have to say this UI is my favorite given it's versatility. Not to mention being proud of it since it was cooked up by our company  
__________________


----------



## Bass (Sep 23, 2010)

Excellent review Selfbuilt. Thanks for all hard work :thumbsup:

I have a SS ReVo and am delighted with it. A 4Sevens classic IMO.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 23, 2010)

Great review! :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 23, 2010)

I see there is a lot of interest on this one (compared to the other 3 1xAAA reviews I posted today ). Thanks for support everyone.



regulator said:


> It kinda sneeks by the radar as yet anothere AAA light. But its performance and construction are in a class of its own. Definately a light to get for the person who likes tiny AAA lights.


Yes, when I saw it, it definitely brought to mind my old Jet-u. In fact, I just had to dust it off to include in the "usual suspects" mug shot.  As you can see, that light did a lot of duty on my keychain - I'm a fan of this thin form-factor for 1xAAA. The ReVo is even a touch thinner, which is impressive.



alanjeep said:


> This might be some of your issues getting into the special modes. I was having the same problems.


Yes, the intent clearly seems to be to make it harder to get into the special modes, and easier to exit.


----------



## Minjin (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like a great circuit with good output/runtime performance, but I wonder why he didn't go with an XPG which should improve both? Perhaps he's holding off for a special upgrade version. I like the idea to drop the high down after 5 minutes. However, I definitely don't like how difficult it is to get to the special modes and why the special modes themselves seem to be so non-standard. Innovation and being different is great but not to the point that it kills usability. 

I don't care for the lack of real tail standing. He seems to borrow a lot of ideas from his business partner Fenix (nothing wrong with that) and I wish he would have borrowed the E01 tail design. Only other thing I see that worries me is the weight. To get that weight with a brass heatsink means that that battery tube is barely there. You can also see how shallow the knurling is. I hope it holds up. The Arc AAA always seemed like it had a fragile battery tube but it ended up being fairly durable. 

Looks like a great keychain light though I still think the iTP EOS A3 is the bang/buck leader at less than half the price. :nana:

Great review as always.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Sep 24, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> I see there is a lot of interest on this one (compared to the other 3 1xAAA reviews I posted today ).



Yeah, those flat green lines are great. It's a winner for me with the alkaline regulation. I would like to see how the circuit performs with an XP-G. Preferably I would want a XP-G in this but it's not a big deciding factor. Tailstanding would be nice. A little disappointed that they couldn't do something better with that. Again sequence for modes is overly complicated so it makes it hard for me to get this as a light for non-flashaholics. 

I too am a bit worried about weight. It's a bit lighter than the ITP upgrade. I have the single mode ITP and the tube was damaged after falling from my pocket when I was on my bike so I hope this one has some strength to it.


----------



## hello_frank (Sep 24, 2010)

Good keychain light


----------



## bltkmt (Sep 24, 2010)

Great review, as always...much appreciated! I have the SS version in my pocket daily...great little light that I know will run for a long time.


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 24, 2010)

Minjin said:


> Looks like a great circuit with good output/runtime performance, but I wonder why he didn't go with an XPG which should improve both?





Mr Floppy said:


> I would like to see how the circuit performs with an XP-G. Preferably I would want a XP-G in this but it's not a big deciding factor.


According to 4Sevens's comparison chart for this light vs the regular Preon 1, the reason for the XP-E in the ReVO is the smaller reflector. :shrug:

But I'm beginning to wonder if other characteristics of the XP-Es (e.g. typical Vfs?) aren't better for suited for these sorts of lights. :thinking: Hard to know since the circuit is also quite different (i.e. fully current-controlled now). I suppose an industrious soul could try modding a ReVO light to directly compare XP-E vs XP-G ... but that won't be me.  I've hung up my soldering iron - just no time (and I was never that good at it anyway). :nana:



Minjin said:


> However, I definitely don't like how difficult it is to get to the special modes and why the special modes themselves seem to be so non-standard. Innovation and being different is great but not to the point that it kills usability.





Mr Floppy said:


> Again sequence for modes is overly complicated so it makes it hard for me to get this as a light for non-flashaholics.


True, but I doubt most non-flashaholics would care for the special modes anyway. :shrug:

I admit, I find it kind of odd that they've done it this way ... but I can't seriously see myself using these modes on a 1xAAA light anyway.



> I don't care for the lack of real tail standing.


With you there - basically, all the light needs is a little extra something built up on one side, in a "T" shape (i.e. something more tripod-like). The Jet-u and Versa-TI both had something like that.


----------



## rayman (Sep 25, 2010)

Got my SS one yesterday and I have to say that I really like it. It's just such a nice small light. Like the UI and the size and output is amazing. Likely I got a SS version.

rayman


----------



## shigeru (Sep 25, 2010)

I have had my SS Revo for several weeks now on my keychain. It is a great little light. Aweome review!


----------



## Prow (Sep 26, 2010)

Another great review, thanks selfbuilt. :thumbsup:

I've been looking for an upgrade to my Fenix E01 and briefly considered the iTP A3, but I don't like the rather low PWM (though I think I read there is an updated version now).

Anyway, along comes the ReVO and so I held off on the purchase to decide if I should spend a little more on a nicer light. This is the review I have been waiting for and those graphs speak for themselves as this light has great performance on all modes and types of batteries.

I know the SS ReVO has been getting a lot of love but I really like the look of the black ReVO and I'm quite sure it will be my first 4Sevens light.


----------



## Photon (Sep 26, 2010)

I love this light.

Never heard of the Preon, let alone Preon ReVO, until I saw one at a show this afternoon.

Wasn't going to buy another flashlight since I already have have dozens (what flashaholic doesn't?), but when I saw it and tried it, well... flashaholics will understand.

They had a Fenix LD01 which I tried first. I am not a big fan of PWM (although I really don't know why), so every flashlight I test, I put it into low mode, hold my gaze steady at some arbitrary spot, then move the flashlight rapidly back and forth. Some lights have a very noticeable on/off pattern when tested this way. The Fenix has a much higher PWM frequency, but it too showed the telltale on/off pattern, although much closer together than any of the other lights.

So I tried the Preon ReVO light on low. No detectable PWM at all. Excellent.

The low is a nice low-low, perfect for dark-adapted eyes. The medium is pretty much the same as the Arc AAA, my EDC for many years, but with an even white light (no bluish tint). The high is outstanding for a AAA light.

Many think brighter is better; understandable. Personally, the Arc AAA is actually too bright to dark-adapted eyes. For this reason I have also been carrying a Mako Ti AAA because it has a nice low output. (Although it occurred to me later that I can always throttle the output of the Arc AAA with a finger over it.)

Now we have something for everyone in one package. This thing is a winner.

Bonus question: Does anyone know the etymology (word origin) of "4Sevens"? Just curious.

There. I feel better now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Crenshaw (Sep 27, 2010)

OOOoooo...

i like VERY much that its almost the same size as the Jet-U

I love the size of the jet-u, just never really liked the beamtype or the modes.

Now to find some money for this....

Crenshaw


----------



## kritipong (Sep 27, 2010)

I also want to try this light (but already ordered Mini CR2).


----------



## regulator (Sep 27, 2010)

Crenshaw said:


> OOOoooo...
> 
> i like VERY much that its almost the same size as the Jet-U
> 
> ...


 
Hey Crenshaw. I had the Jet-u and really liked the style/size/quality. But like you, I did not like the beam or the efficiency. I think the Revo is what the Jet-u could have been and more.


----------



## nativecajun (Sep 27, 2010)

Could a pocket clip be installed with bezel up. Wondering if the OD where it screws together is the same as the ID of preon clip.


----------



## carrot (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm quite surprised how little a reaction the Prevo got. I don't usually like AA or AAA lights but I snagged the Prevo when it came out and I was blown away by the utility and sheer awesomeness of this light. Another great review as usual, selfbuilt, and I hope you're enjoying your Prevo as much as I am enjoying mine.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Sep 28, 2010)

Photon said:


> Bonus question: Does anyone know the etymology (word origin) of "4Sevens"? Just curious.


I Googled a bit and the best I could come up with was: 4 corners of the world, 7 days a week.


----------



## carrot (Sep 28, 2010)

PhotonBoy said:


> I Googled a bit and the best I could come up with was: 4 corners of the world, 7 days a week.


In Vegas, everyone thought it was related to the slots...


----------



## PhotonBoy (Sep 28, 2010)

carrot said:


> In Vegas, everyone thought it was related to the slots...


Methinks most companies outside Vegas would prefer not to be associated with gambling....


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 28, 2010)

Photon said:


> Never heard of the Preon, let alone Preon ReVO, until I saw one at a show this afternoon. ...
> 
> Bonus question: Does anyone know the etymology (word origin) of "4Sevens"? Just curious.


Thanks for sharing your handling experience with the ReVO. As for 4Sevens' name, I believe that's been discussed several times, including in a recent Cafe thread. A search should pull it up.



Crenshaw said:


> i like VERY much that its almost the same size as the Jet-U
> I love the size of the jet-u, just never really liked the beamtype or the modes.





regulator said:


> Hey Crenshaw. I had the Jet-u and really liked the style/size/quality. But like you, I did not like the beam or the efficiency. I think the Revo is what the Jet-u could have been and more.


I agree. I carried the Jet-u for quite some time on my keychain (as the comparison pic will attest).  But I never liked the visible PWM or the overall efficiency. Glad to see this form factor back, with a very good selection of current-controlled output modes.



carrot said:


> I'm quite surprised how little a reaction the Prevo got. I don't usually like AA or AAA lights but I snagged the Prevo when it came out and I was blown away by the utility and sheer awesomeness of this light. Another great review as usual, selfbuilt, and I hope you're enjoying your Prevo as much as I am enjoying mine.


I'm impressed enough that I am going to give it a try as a replacement EDC on my keychain. 

Note that my 1xAAA keychain EDC doesn't get a lot of use, because I almost always have my main 1x14500/RCR EDC on my belt (currently a ZL SC50w+, formerly the LF3XT and Nitecore D10 before that). I've gone through a lot of 1xAAA EDCs (the IlluminaTI and LF2XT have done the most duty recently). We'll see how the ReVO holds up! 

My only minor concern starting out is an aesthetic one - black HA doesn't tend to last long on a keychain, but I suppose the "rustic" look could have appeal to some. This is why I actually liked the old Jet-u coloring (or my Natural finish LF2XT - that one still looks new).


----------



## :)> (Sep 28, 2010)

PhotonBoy said:


> I Googled a bit and the best I could come up with was: 4 corners of the world, 7 days a week.



I am pretty sure that 4sevens used to be 7777 on CPF... am I mistaken?


----------



## PJD (Sep 28, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> I've gone through a lot of 1xAAA EDCs (the IlluminaTI and LF2XT have done the most duty recently).


 
I tried EDCing an Illumina Ti for a while, but the PWM rate on my particular one was among the worst I'd ever seen for ANY light, especially on low! It was so bad, in fact, that I GAVE it away...it was THAT distracting! Shame, cuz aesthetically it was a VERY sharp looking light, but the PWM was just plain :sick2:

I really like my ReVO, especially since there's no PWM, and a L/M/H interface. The only downside is that mine has a noticeably off-center emitter...off center to the point that the beam is noticeably coming out of the light "crooked" by a couple degrees from center when I blow smoke through it. If this was gonna be a "white wall hunting light" it'd be going back for a replacement; but since it's on keychain duty and is strictly for "utility" use, I can live with it (...besides, I HATE waiting for replacements!). The only thing I find sort of "perplexing" about the emitter being off center is this: with the Quark series, people (including me...) raved about how perfectly centered the emitters were as a result of the centering device or whatever it was that 4-7's used to ensure the Quarks had perfectly centered emitters. I've read a few other posts from other CPFers who also claimed to have noticeably off-center emitters in their ReVOs; why were the ReVOs "left out" of the centering process for the emitters that the other 4-7 lights received? Just wondering...

PJD


----------



## njet212 (Oct 4, 2010)

Selfbuilt, today i was measuring my Revo SSand Maratac AAA current draw. The runtime Estimation ( Batt Capacity/Current ) for Maratac Hi/Med and Revo Preon is just about the same. Except Hi Mode for Revo SS. All lights using same battery Sanyo AAA, battery voltage shows 1,3 volt tested using Krisbow DMM Autorange.

*Maratac AAA Runtime Estimation* using Eneloop 800ma ( Batt Capacity/Current Draw )
*Hi: *800ma/820ma = 58,5 min
*Med:* 800ma/230ma = 3 hours 47 min

*Preon Revo SS Runtime Estimation* using Eneloop 800ma ( Batt Capacity/Current Draw )
*Hi:* 800ma/1600ma = 30 min
*Med:* 800ma/160ma = 5 hours

I was wondering what's your regular Preon Revo current on high mode using fully charge eneloop AAA ?


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 4, 2010)

PJD said:


> I tried EDCing an Illumina Ti for a while, but the PWM rate on my particular one was among the worst I'd ever seen for ANY light, especially on low!


Interesting, I didn't find my Illumnati TI so bad at ~900Hz PWM (certainly better than my early gen ITP/Maratac lights that used lower 200Hz PWM). But I am also sensitive to any noticeable PWM, so I eventually went back to the LF2XT (with its unnoticeable 7.8kHz PWM). 

I'm currently trying out the ReVO ... no PWM is always prefereable! :thumbsup:



njet212 said:


> *Preon Revo SS Runtime Estimation* using Eneloop 800ma ( Batt Capacity/Current Draw )
> *Hi:* 800ma/1600ma = 30 min
> *Med:* 800ma/160ma = 5 hours
> I was wondering what's your regular Preon Revo current on high mode using fully charge eneloop AAA ?


I haven't measured it, but would expect it to be the same as the SS version.

But I would point out that the Hi mode steps down ~20% in output within 3 mins after illumination. I think you'll find the current steps down significantly at the same time, which would explain the >60 min runtime I measured. This is why I don't routinely measure battery current draws - the actual output/runtime traces provide a lot more info if you are interested in runtimes.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 4, 2010)

PJD said:


> I tried EDCing an Illumina Ti for a while, but the PWM rate on my particular one was among the worst I'd ever seen for ANY light, especially on low! It was so bad, in fact, that I GAVE it away...it was THAT distracting! Shame, cuz aesthetically it was a VERY sharp looking light, but the PWM was just plain :sick2:



Was that light with L-M-H or M-L-H interface?



selfbuilt said:


> But I would point out that the Hi mode steps down ~20% in output within 3 mins after illumination. I think you'll find the current steps down significantly at the same time, which would explain the >60 min runtime I measured. This is why I don't routinely measure battery current draws - the actual output/runtime traces provide a lot more info.



At 1.2 volt I measure 896 mA before step down and 688 mA after. But the light can draw up to 2 A. The current draw is less at higher voltage, due to the stabilization (Original Preon draws more current at higher voltage).

I believe that current measurement also provides a lot of information, but not exactly the same information as a runtime curve.


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 4, 2010)

HKJ said:


> At 1.2 volt I measure 896 mA before step down and 688 mA after. But the light can draw up to 2 A. The current draw is less at higher voltage, due to the stabilization (Original Preon draws more current at higher voltage).
> 
> I believe that current measurement also provides a lot of information, but not exactly the same information as a runtime curve.


Thanks of the info HKJ. I didn't mean to disparage all current draw data - quite the opposite, your detailed testing (and voltage/current graphs) are extremely valuable. :thumbsup: 

I was thinking of the practice of taking a single tailcap current reading to estimate runtime. While understandable for those who don't have the setup to measure output/runtime, it is misleading here given the step-down that occurs.


----------



## PJD (Oct 4, 2010)

HKJ said:


> Was that light with L-M-H or M-L-H interface?



Mine was the M/L/H interface, XP-E Q5.

PJD


----------



## HKJ (Oct 5, 2010)

PJD said:


> Mine was the M/L/H interface, XP-E Q5.
> 
> PJD



Then it might have a lower refresh rate. Matt did never explain how the wrong batch get made, but my guess was that they were mounted with the ITP A3 circuit, instead of the IlluminaTi circuit (The A3 circuit has 200 Hz pwm and M-L-H sequence).


----------



## njet212 (Oct 5, 2010)

selfbuilt said:


> But I would point out that the Hi mode steps down ~20% in output within 3 mins after illumination. I think you'll find the current steps down significantly at the same time, which would explain the >60 min runtime I measured. This is why I don't routinely measure battery current draws - the actual output/runtime traces provide a lot more info if you are interested in runtimes.



When i read your review, sometimes i always wondering why you never provide current measurement. But after read your reply it makes sense why you never provide current measurement. Thanks for the answer :thumbsup:



HKJ said:


> At 1.2 volt I measure 896 mA before step down and 688 mA after. But the light *can draw up to 2 A.* The current draw is less at higher voltage, due to the stabilization (Original Preon draws more current at higher voltage).
> 
> I believe that current measurement also provides a lot of information, but not exactly the same information as a runtime curve.



HKJ, i also found at 1.3 volt my preon SS current draw up and down between 1600 - 1988 mA. But after few seconds it the current was getting stable between range 16XX-17XX mA.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 5, 2010)

njet212 said:


> HKJ, i also found at 1.3 volt my preon SS current draw up and down between 1600 - 1988 mA. But after few seconds it the current was getting stable between range 16XX-17XX mA.



It sound like you are measuring volts at the battery, not at the light. The meter and wires can easily drop a few tenths of volts.


----------



## njet212 (Oct 5, 2010)

HKJ said:


> It sound like you are measuring volts at the battery, not at the light. The meter and wires can easily drop a few tenths of volts.



Replied here


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 5, 2010)

HKJ said:


> Then it might have a lower refresh rate. Matt did never explain how the wrong batch get made, but my guess was that they were mounted with the ITP A3 circuit, instead of the IlluminaTi circuit (The A3 circuit has 200 Hz pwm and M-L-H sequence).


That would make sense - the Illuminati TI was always meant to have a different circuit (L-M-H, ~900Hz PWM) and emitter (XP-G R5). I suspect the circuit design and assembly was being done by ITP for TI (based on the output/runtime characteristics of the circuit), which likely explains the source of the mix-up on that batch (i.e. basically an ITP A3 in the Illuminati body).


----------



## PJD (Oct 5, 2010)

HKJ...that DOES make sense, and explains A LOT. Shame too; I loved the looks and feel of the light, but the PWM flickering of mine was almost intolerable!

PJD


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for another great review!

:twothumbs

Could anyone please share a side by side picture with the MiNi CR2 and/or Fenix E01?


----------



## HKJ (Oct 6, 2010)

Sharpy_swe said:


> Could anyone please share a side by side picture with the MiNi CR2 and/or Fenix E01?



I added a few extra lights to the picture:


----------



## selfbuilt (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks HKJ, great shots.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Oct 6, 2010)

HKJ said:


> I added a few extra lights to the picture:



Thanks!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

> Written by *Batang Regla* on 12-22-2010 03:20 PM GMT
> 
> Hi Selfbuilt,
> 
> ...





> Written by *Ice* on 12-23-2010 06:20 AM GMT
> 
> As you can easily see on 4Seven's homepage the "Preon 1" has a completely different body than the "Preon ReVO"...
> 
> ...





> Written by *selfbuilt* on 12-23-2010 08:50 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *carrot* on 12-23-2010 08:52 AM GMT
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Written by *Batang Regla* on 12-23-2010 04:49 PM GMT
> 
> Thanks to you ice, selfbuilt and carrot.
> 
> Will buy the revo ss s2.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

The thread discussions have been partially restored from the search engine cache data (thank you tandem!).

Unfortunately, I could only track down search engine cache data for original p.3 (i.e. posts after Dec 12, 2010). Anything posted between Nov 6, 2010 and Dec 12, 2010 has been lost. If you happen to have cache data over that time, please let me know and I will re-post.

Please carry on!


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 17, 2011)

Has anyone tested the waterproofness of the ReVO? Can it handle being dunked in water?

The official specs state: "The ReVO meets the IPX-8 waterproof standard of 10 meters for 30 minutes". 

But it would be nice to know if anyone has any real life results.

Recently picked one up over at the Marketplace, should be here soon.

Thanks


----------



## Samy (Nov 17, 2011)

I was going to a buy a coupe of these for christmas presents but they no longer make them. I guess I'm going to have to buy some Klarus X6's now as there doesn't seem to much else in this type of light. Please 4Sevens bring back the Revo!!!

Cheers


----------



## Unforgiven (Nov 17, 2011)

One of my SS versions went through the heavy wash cycle with a double rinse and spin with no operational or noticeable moisture problems. It has also survived downpours and being dropped in mud puddles. A rinse under the tap was all it took to clean it off.


Edit: Samy, the Karus is an obvious rip off of the Revo as is some of it's other designs. I too would like to see the return of the Revo.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 17, 2011)

Unforgiven said:


> One of my SS versions went through the heavy wash cycle with a double rinse and spin with no operational or noticeable moisture problems. It has also survived downpours and being dropped in mud puddles. A rinse under the tap was all it took to clean it off.
> 
> 
> Edit: Samy, the Karus is an obvious rip off of the Revo as is some of it's other designs. I too would like to see the return of the Revo.


Thanks Unforgiven, thats the kind of answer I was hoping to hear.

BTW, I'm still curious if Klarus actually copied/bought the design/electronics of the ReVO or did they actually make it for 4sevens.
When the company Klarus first came out they mentioned they had been making lights for other companies prior to releasing their own lights.

I was going to pick up a Klarus X6 Ti version but just saw Selfbuilt's review of it and it didn't do so good on an Energizer Lithium which would be my intended power source. Otherwise, with alkaline and NiMH, the runtimes were the similar to the ReVO.


----------



## Harry999 (Nov 18, 2011)

Purely speculative post deleted - Norm


----------

